# STIHL ES VS SUGIHARA LIGHTWEIGHT CHAINSAW BARS



## KG441c (Apr 23, 2014)

STIHL ES 18" 2LB 13OZ VS Sugihara 18" Lightweight 2lb 2oz. I like the balance and feel of the Sugiharas and seem to cut alil better? Would like to hear experiences from other people who used these


----------



## KG441c (Apr 23, 2014)

Both bars and chains are 3/8 .050


----------



## sunfish (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the Sugi bars! Have a couple of them...


----------



## KG441c (Apr 23, 2014)

The sugis are more narrow from side to side. Almost NK. Feel better in the cut as opposed to a stihl es to me


----------



## jdhacker (Apr 23, 2014)

stihl ES bars are some of the best, toughest money can buy.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree! I have several myself but they are also some of the heaviest! The sugi is no doubt lighter and better balanced but some people like the extra weight foward or tip heavy when they cut


----------



## KG441c (Apr 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if a bar thats narrower side to side and shorter top to bottom will cut any better?


----------



## showrguy (Apr 23, 2014)

the bar don't cut...the chain does..
the bar is only there to guide the chain..
that's why they are called "guide bars"..


----------



## watsonr (Apr 23, 2014)

Shouldn't matter, it's the chain kerf that makes the width of the cut.... got nuthing to do with bar width or height. As the chain cuts, it's actually pulled away from the bar rails for a good portion of the length, only the driver is sliding down the groove.


----------



## Deets066 (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the feel of sugi's, but they seem to wear an edge on them faster than the stihl es. I just bought a stihl es light only ran a tank through it, we'll see how it holds up. For as far as which one is better, I'd go with which one you can get cheaper.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish Stihl made a 20" ES Light. Because their 28" ES light has to be equal to or lighter than a standard 20" ES. 

It's ridiculous how light the 28" Light is.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 24, 2014)

l have a 14" stihl light bar for a 201 rear handle and it is really light compared to the standard wieght bars. Top quality too. lt will be good when stihl increases its range of RW bars.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I wish Stihl made a 20" ES Light. Because their 28" ES light has to be equal to or lighter than a standard 20" ES.
> 
> It's ridiculous how light the 28" Light is.




The ES light and the Husky Techlite are real lightweigth bars, while the Sugi and Tsumura lights are lighter than most other RSN bars, but still not in the same class.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2014)

CR888 said:


> l have a 14" stihl light bar for a 201 rear handle and it is really light compared to the standard wieght bars. Top quality too. lt will be good when stihl increases its range of RW bars.



That is about the E light vs. the standard Rollomatic E, not what this thread is about - totally different topic!


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

Stihl needs to make a e s light below 28" !


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The ES light and the Husky Techlite are real lightweigth bars, while the Sugi and Tsumura lights are lighter than most other RSN bars, but still not in the same class.


Saw Troll do u know of any 18" 3/8 .050 bars that r lighter than the Sugiharas? I think the es lights r 28" and up?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Saw Troll do u know of any 18" 3/8 .050 bars that r lighter than the Sugiharas? I think the es lights r 28" and up?



No, but there is in 20" (Techlite) - but only with the large Husky mount.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> No, but there is in 20" (Techlite) - but only with the large Husky mount.


Sounds like a 562xp with a 20 techlite would be an awesome setup


----------



## sunfish (Apr 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Sounds like a 562xp with a 20 techlite would be an awesome setup


I've not handled a better balanced saw in that size range. The 20" TechLight is a very nice bar!!!


----------



## sunfish (Apr 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Saw Troll do u know of any 18" 3/8 .050 bars that r lighter than the Sugiharas? I think the es lights r 28" and up?


The Oregon ProLite 18" 3/8' .050 should be lighter than a Sugi. I have a couple 18" ProLites and like em.


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

Recently it was suggested that the cannon super bar was lighter than a sugihara, and the cannon super mini was lighter again. Can't recall the thread, nor if actual weights were posted.

Some bar weights are here - http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...h-does-that-chainsaw-bar-weigh-thread.246412/


----------



## thechainsawguy (Apr 24, 2014)

sunfish said:


> The Oregon ProLite 18" 3/8' .050 should be lighter than a Sugi. I have a couple 18" ProLites and like em.



The Tsumura Husky small mount 20 inch was lighter than the Oregon Pro Lite of the same size. I will have 16 and 18 in soon to weigh. 

Dave.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 24, 2014)

thechainsawguy said:


> The Tsumura Husky small mount 20 inch was lighter than the Oregon Pro Lite of the same size. I will have 16 and 18 in soon to weigh.
> 
> Dave.


Is what I hear. I'd like to try a 18" .325 .058 Tsumura.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't yet speak to the Sugi's durability, but the quality and workmanship is top-notch


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I can't yet speak to the Sugi's durability, but the quality and workmanship is top-notch


I love the balance and feel of a Sugi


----------



## sunfish (Apr 24, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I can't yet speak to the Sugi's durability, but the quality and workmanship is top-notch


I've had two Sugi's for over 3 years and they have held up very well. No wear on the rails yet.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 24, 2014)

sunfish said:


> I've had two Sugi's for over 3 years and they have held up very well. No wear on the rails yet.


 
I bought my first about 4-5yr ago and just recently filed the edges (wasn't bad and I'm not fulltime, but they get run hard while I'm cutting firewood). I think Sugi's are every bit as durable as a Stihl.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Sounds like a 562xp with a 20 techlite would be an awesome setup




It obviously is, and it is a very popular combination! 

Actually, the Techlite bars primarily were made for that saw, according to Husky statements over here.


----------



## redfin (Apr 24, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I wish Stihl made a 20" ES Light. Because their 28" ES light has to be equal to or lighter than a standard 20" ES.
> 
> It's ridiculous how light the 28" Light is.



I'm going to buy a lite 28". What's the weight of an ES compared to a Sugi 28" lite?


----------



## sawfun (Apr 24, 2014)

28" Techlite weighs about the same as a 28" Stihl lightweight bar. A Sugihara is likely to weigh close to a Tsumura and will also likely be a bit lighter than a standard Stihl bar, although probably not that much different in the shorter lengths.


----------



## redfin (Apr 24, 2014)

Please clarify for the duupid. A techlite is a Tsumara? So the Stihl lite 28" is about the same weight as a Sugi lite 28"?


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

There are some 28" weights here-
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/unofficial-28-chainsaw-bar-weight-thread.186799/


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 24, 2014)

redfin said:


> Please clarify for the duupid. A techlite is a Tsumara? So the Stihl lite 28" is about the same weight as a Sugi lite 28"?



Stihl ES light, husky techlite, and oregon reduced weight are all under 3lbs on 28".


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

sawfun said:


> 28" Techlite weighs about the same as a 28" Stihl lightweight bar. A Sugihara is likely to weigh close to a Tsumura and will also likely be a bit lighter than a standard Stihl bar, although p
> robably not that much different in the shorter lengths.


Not even lose. This is digital scale with my 24" Sugihara 2lb 14oz . My 18" stihl es weighs 2lb 13oz


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Stihl ES light, husky techlite, and oregon reduced weight are all under 3lbs on 28".


Thats impressive!!!


----------



## watsonr (Apr 24, 2014)

The 28" Sugi weighs 3 lb 4 oz, 24" at 2lb 12.8 the 20" at 2.78 and the 18" at 2.04

The Tsumura is a solid bar.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

watsonr said:


> The 28" Sugi weighs 3 lb 4 oz





watsonr said:


> The 28" Sugi weighs 3 lb 4 oz


Can u weigh a 24 sugi randy to make sure my scales r correct?


----------



## watsonr (Apr 24, 2014)

your off an ounce it's 2 12.8... not bad for a fish scale.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

watsonr said:


> your off an ounce it's 2 12.8... not bad for a fish scale.


Actually its a Lyman firearm trigger gauge. I just ordered USPS 55lb scales


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

watsonr said:


> your off an ounce it's 2 12.8... not bad for a fish scale.


Thanks!! At least I lknow that scale is on the high side. Thanks Randy


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Randy,

It's so nice to see a retailer actually put those weights out there. It puts the bars in a good perspective - the qualities of a top end solid bar at the weight of an Oregon pro lite. 
For those of us who have worn out umpteen laminated bars because the weight is preferable the sugi is a cost effective solution.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

R the Tsumura heavier or lighter than a Sugihara Randy?


----------



## watsonr (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a 20" Tsumura on my 036 Pro I can weigh tomorrow.


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

Edited - shutting my trap!


----------



## KG441c (Apr 24, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I have a 20" Tsumura on my 036 Pro I can weigh tomorrow.





weedkilla said:


> Perhaps not fair to ask Randy to comment on a competitors product.
> There is a tsumura dealer that posts on as, perhaps ask him?
> 
> From what I've seen there is very little between the two, with the difference going either way in different sizes but not by much.
> The biggest issue is the difference in sizes available between the two, with almost no 050 bars in tsumura, and no 058 in sugihara.


You must have missed Randys signature? He's a Tsumura\Total dealer also


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

KG441c said:


> You must have missed Randys signature? He's a Tsumura\Total dealer also


You replied as I was editing!
The old "speak first, check facts second"


----------



## MCW (Apr 25, 2014)

Just remember that as the Sugihara Lightweights get longer their weight savings become less apparent than an equivalent ES Light etc. I imported a couple of 32" Sugi's from the US a few years back to find that they were only 5% lighter than a solid GB Pro Top or Oregon Power Match Plus - I started a thread on it which has probably gone to the great hacker in the sky. Great bars though and like Tsumuras have top notch steel. Nothing wrong with the Stihl ES bars so as mentioned earlier get the one that is cheaper.
If I'm not mistaken you'll find that the Sugihara Lightweights all have the same level of nylon inserts, regardless of length. This is why the weight savings are more noticable on the shorter bars. I have a couple of 20" Husky mount ones in the shed for when I get too old and girly to run a solid bar 

Oh and despite being on the other side of the world my Sugihara's and longer Tsumuras came from Randy  We can buy Tsumuras here but only 24" or less.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack (Aug 5, 2018)

MCW said:


> Just remember that as the Sugihara Lightweights get longer their weight savings become less apparent than an equivalent ES Light etc. I imported a couple of 32" Sugi's from the US a few years back to find that they were only 5% lighter than a solid GB Pro Top or Oregon Power Match Plus - I started a thread on it which has probably gone to the great hacker in the sky. Great bars though and like Tsumuras have top notch steel. Nothing wrong with the Stihl ES bars so as mentioned earlier get the one that is cheaper.
> If I'm not mistaken you'll find that the Sugihara Lightweights all have the same level of nylon inserts, regardless of length. This is why the weight savings are more noticable on the shorter bars. I have a couple of 20" Husky mount ones in the shed for when I get too old and girly to run a solid bar
> 
> Oh and despite being on the other side of the world my Sugihara's and longer Tsumuras came from Randy  We can buy Tsumuras here but only 24" or less.


Where can you get the Tsumaras from in Australia? I'm after a 24 or 28" one for my new Stihl MS462


----------

